# Creation with other artists



## Bubblez (Jun 16, 2005)

Dear all,

I'm working on a real-time multimedia art collaboration platform for various kinds of artists, such as painter, photographer, videographer, musician, animator, etc., which they can share their ideas and thoughts by implementing their art work collectively. For working on a better result, I'm conducting a survey for the said platform, would you help me to fill our the survey so that I can have some useful data for the platform's development?

The link to the survey is:

http://www.my3q.com/home2/58/eazcanvas/75198.phtml

Thanks

Bubblez


----------

